# FYI - Best place to purchase Strobe Lights



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

I figured that I would share my buying experience. I was looking for a 6 head 90 watt strobe kit. I purchased a strobe kit from sirennet.com what a mistake this was. After learning the cables that come with the kit are not long enough ( when I went to install) for my truck as I was reassured they would be, and them not selling a switch for a strobe kit and getting the run around with that I wanted to return the kit and purchase from someone who sells everything. Well now they want to charge me a 35% restocking fee an a brand new kit that they had in stock! This is crazy maybe 10% but 35% wtf. So I found a place called Fire and Safety Outfitters. They make their own kits, and best of all they have a switch that just plugs in to the controller and controls all functions. No more trying to wire half a dozen switches or any of that. Just one plug to the switch and one to the controller. So now I have a new kit on the way and they have great customer service, very nice and helpful.xysport

I do have the other kit for sale cheap if anyone is interested pm me


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Post their website and/or address incase others would like to jump on a deal. Congrads on finding a good place and hope your happy with the stuff.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

StrobesNMore out of CT. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

www.fireoutfitters.com

here is the lighting products they make and sell you need to use fire outfitters for a price or call. I cant say enough about them. they even gave me a better deal because of the 35% restocking fee the other company wants me to pay. And once you use the switch control you will be sold. It has power, high/low, bulbs 1+2, bulbs 3+4+5+6, and flash selector. Best off all its small and just plugs in to hook up.

www.lightningxproducts.com

Here is the switch


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

Gicon;449252 said:


> StrobesNMore out of CT. Never had a problem with them.


dittos....good dude and very honest


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

what did the switch run you


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

The switch is only 24 bucks but It only works with the control box they make. If you look at the picture you can see the plug. The switch and controler both take that male end. Looks like a phone line end kinda.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

I got my 4 light, 60 Watt kit from Strobesnmore. Great customer service! the switch i got works great too.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

Gicon;449252 said:


> StrobesNMore out of CT. Never had a problem with them.


Actually they are in Westerly, RI, but reguardless great guys and great service. If any of you live close, stop in. They have a lot of stuff in stock, and are willing to show you anything they have.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well just a word of advice ... most strobe kits .. have 4 - 15ft cables standard .. they use them for cop cars alot .. thats why ...


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

I have the 90w LightningX kit in the 02' and it works great. Had to stretch the cable to reach the right rear taillight, but it worked.

I found this guy on Ebay 3 weeks ago, when I was shopping for a 90w amber kit for the 06'.
http://stores.ebay.com/wvgolffanatic_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

Sound-Off kit with 4 20' cables and 4 amber bulbs $260 shipped to my door. Couldn't find a better price anywhere.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

Earthscapes;450246 said:


> I have the 90w LightningX kit in the 02' and it works great. Had to stretch the cable to reach the right rear taillight, but it worked.
> 
> I found this guy on Ebay 3 weeks ago, when I was shopping for a 90w amber kit for the 06'.
> http://stores.ebay.com/wvgolffanatic_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm
> ...


You can probably get a real Whelen kit for the same or less than that. Just be careful of the Sound off bulbs..they are real garbage and seem to go bad quite often. I have seen nothing but problems with them.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i did not see whats better about the lightning x comes with fifteen footers


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I just placed an order with www.OSlights.com for a Whelen LED warning light. Price was less than most other online sellers and FREE shipping was included.

www.sirennet.com has a good selection also and dependable customer service. Prices beat most competitors except for no free shipping. I've bought Whelen products from them also.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i bought the whelen 90w six outlet kit from sirennet.com and have no complaints. shipping was quick and it was the cheapest I could find. most come with 15' cables but i installed them on a '02 ford f150 super cab and the cables were long enough. depends on where you mount the supply in relationship to the front and rear lights. just a note, my guess is you could buy that switch and use the same cable to run any power supply. clip off the end and direct wire the supply. most are low power turn on leads anyway. actual power is directly wired to the supply!! i might try it..............looks like a good switch set up


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

When I ordered my Lightning X kit from Fire and Safety Outfitters I asked for 2 15' and 4 20' cables. This was not a problem and they did it for me for free.
So far its my kit has been in for about a month and works great. Still very happy


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

TLC Snow Div.;471457 said:


> I just placed an order with www.OSlights.com for a Whelen LED warning light. Price was less than most other online sellers and FREE shipping was included.
> 
> www.sirennet.com has a good selection also and dependable customer service. Prices beat most competitors except for no free shipping. I've bought Whelen products from them also.


Yes, and thanks for the order>Just wanted to make sure that people know that UPS takes a vacation this week, and are not running again until Wednesday, otherwise you would have the Talon right away.Thanks for the order!


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

so any one order from fire and safety how long did it take to receive your order i just order a few days ago but never got a conformation just curious what i should expect for a wait time


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

I use LSHlights.net they have good pricing and a large selection of lighting.


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

OSLIGHTS;473155 said:


> Yes, and thanks for the order>Just wanted to make sure that people know that UPS takes a vacation this week, and are not running again until Wednesday, otherwise you would have the Talon right away.Thanks for the order!


I was going to order a Whelen Responder LP but i called and they didn't have any in stock that were not magnetic mount. I like how they are all custom made but i need the light bar by next weekend so i had to order from another place. Very few places had them in stock.

Is it possible to get just the clear dome cover for the amber model without buying the whole light?


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

emayer23;478133 said:


> so any one order from fire and safety how long did it take to receive your order i just order a few days ago but never got a conformation just curious what i should expect for a wait time


I just called them and asked how long. I think it was about 4 days to get to me. Did you also order the Lighting x controler with it? if you didnt its a great piece, as i have said im very happy with mine so far.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

iordered wens about 3 so figured i would have it today its gonna be in the 50s tomorrow would be great day to install yes i did order the lightning x controller . maybe tomorrow


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

well talked to fire safety very nice guy but they have not even shipped it yet not to happy about that


----------

